# cx tire options: 23mm, 25mm, or 26mm?



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*'cross tire options: 23mm, 25mm, or 26mm?*

are there any "decent" 'cross 700c tire options in: 23mm, 25mm, or 26mm? that can be used to climb dirt hills with? in mud?


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> are there any "decent" cx 700c tire options in: 23mm, 25mm, or 26mm? that can be used to climb dirt hills with? in mud?


A tire that small would not be useful for offroad use. Vittoria makes a 27mm tire that will just fit on some road bikes (I can only imagine that this is what you're trying to do here...). It is quite small, and must be run at very high pressures to avoid pinch flats. This also goes for any small sized clicher "cx" tire- although they may have knobs they don't function well offroad because they must be run very hard and therefore provide none of the suspension, cornering and traction advantages of a regular cross tire (30mm+). Furthermore, even if the tire will fit in the fork/frame/brake the clearance will be very tight and you'll be amazed at how much mud, small stones, etc. can get pulled in there when riding offroad.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Ditto what Wunlap said. I rode those pinner-sized Vittoria's and they were no fun...anywhere. 

The only reason I'd consider CX tires that narrow is if you're trying to cram CX tires on a road.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*trying to cram 'cross tires on a track*



the seamus said:


> Ditto what Wunlap said. I rode those pinner-sized Vittoria's and they were no fun...anywhere.
> 
> The only reason I'd consider CX tires that narrow is if you're trying to cram CX tires on a road.


exactly

i'd be riding my MTB if i was planning on dirt riding, but sometimes when i'm on my road bike i get the urge to "hit dirt"...and i know i would get that way even with a track bike


----------



## aljames (Jan 18, 2006)

I too mix road and offroad in the same ride and have the following recommendations:

Try Vittoria XN pro clincher in 30 mm - they come up much smaller eg 27/28 mm and feature a diamond tread that rolls really fast on road, but has an amazing amount of grip even in mud. Wear is perhaps not too good though.

Alternatively, Tufo D28 tubular clinchers (diamond pattern) roll great and have a nice feel on the road due to tubeless contraction. Just remember to get some Tufo gloop to repair any punctures within seconds.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

look at the touring tires at biketiresdirect.com they have some 23-28mm tires with a little grip designed for the road, but might work for what youre doing or planning.

jb


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

I've wanted to try these for a while: Hutchinson Acrobat. Looks like they would be good on the road, but also good on gravel (as long as it wasn't too steep or loose), and those cornering knobs look like they'd hook up well.

28/30/32 available.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*28mm Hutchinson Acrobat on a Bianchi Pista?*



Lab Worker said:


> I've wanted to try these for a while: Hutchinson Acrobat. Looks like they would be good on the road, but also good on gravel (as long as it wasn't too steep or loose), and those cornering knobs look like they'd hook up well.
> 
> 28/30/32 available.


yes that tire looks like it would work...now only if i knew that 28mm Hutchinson Acrobat would fit a Bianchi Pista, then I can support my LBS and buy it soon...


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

get some metric calipers, measure the space between your bike's seatstays. that'll give you an idea.


----------



## nancyinky (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a set of those 27c tigre's....I got then extra cheap at nashbar. Is this a big mistake???


----------



## JoeMarine (Sep 21, 2021)

wunlap togo said:


> A tire that small would not be useful for offroad use. Vittoria makes a 27mm tire that will just fit on some road bikes (I can only imagine that this is what you're trying to do here...). It is quite small, and must be run at very high pressures to avoid pinch flats. This also goes for any small sized clicher "cx" tire- although they may have knobs they don't function well offroad because they must be run very hard and therefore provide none of the suspension, cornering and traction advantages of a regular cross tire (30mm+). Furthermore, even if the tire will fit in the fork/frame/brake the clearance will be very tight and you'll be amazed at how much mud, small stones, etc. can get pulled in there when riding offroad.


Pros used 25 to 28mm cyclocross tires for 50 years. That's why they exist but they are all tubeless (no pinch flats).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Well in the intervening (15) years since this discussion started, cross bikes expanded the rear triangles and went disc brake so i imagine 34's would be the smallest you would see now. People stick rocking tubulars though- although tubeless seems to be taking over if your not a Pro.


----------



## JoeMarine (Sep 21, 2021)

34s aren't even legal for cyclocross.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

JoeMarine said:


> 34s aren't even legal for cyclocross.


They aren’t allowed. They are against the rules not against the law. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeMarine (Sep 21, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> They aren’t allowed. They are against the rules not against the law.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gee thanks, I actually thought I'd get arrested for running 34s.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Nobody cares how wide your tires are at a local cx race. In 80+ races I've yet to see anyone have their tire width checked at a race. I suppose there are some elite events where the rules are more stringent but for 99% of people racing cross, tire width isn't a concern. At nationals they've gone to a 38mm rule for everybody but the elites who are still restricted to the 33mm UCI rule. If you're going to nationals and you've got some wide rims (21+mm inside) it's worth checking your tire width. I've got a set of Alex Boondocks wheels that are 23mm inside width and my 33mm tubeless PDX's flare out to 37mm on them.


----------

